# Light Box



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

I read langftoflads recent post about light boxes and being most impressed with his pics searched Amazon to find his setup, which I duly did.

I also did a Google and came across several site offering DIY solutions.

Being careful with my hard earned pension (tight assed ol git!) I thought I'd have a go at the DIY route and knocked up this little ediface










Construction is an old cardboard wine box with sides and top cut out to within 1" of corners










An old sheet from the garage stretched and glued over the outside and exposed bits of box on the inside and grey card used as backdrop and base










Object placed inside and arranged to suit, light moved to obtain desired effect










I know it's a bit arty but it's the only enjoyment I get at my age


















I used a lamp on 1 side and the top to balance this out

For all of these I had to set the colour temperature in Photoshop to 2500 to offset the effect of using tungsten lights.

These were shot using a standard lens at 70mm but having just won an auction on the bay I shall be getting a macro lens soon which should enable closer views.

I found it quite an eye opener as to what you can achieve for a relatively modest outlay - 12 bottles of wine a sheet and some adhesive :shocking: .

I am however now very aware of the limitations of a light box, whilst it certainly helps tp even out hot spots and give greater control it does not help so much with reflections and you still have to be very mindful of this. I found the best results were obtained in the evening with a little room lighting as possible.

No doubt using different material for the covering will yield different results as will adjusting the lamp position even slightly - experiment it costs nothing with digital and the results could surprise you.

Best of luck and I will post some snaps with the macro lens when I get it. :cheers:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nice job, Blue Peter would be proud of you.

If you don't want to adjust each picture after taking your shot then pick-up a 'daylight' bulb for your lamps. They are readily available on Ebay for very little money. Stick to the fluorescent ones though, you can save even more money.


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

wow, I really liked this!

I will give it a shot at home see what comes out.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice work stonedeaf - Look forward to seeing your new macro in action - Mind you how much closer do you need to get? - What camera are you using (no exif info in your pics)

Paul


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> Nice work stonedeaf - Look forward to seeing your new macro in action - Mind you how much closer do you need to get? - What camera are you using (no exif info in your pics)
> 
> Paul


I've got a 10D which is quite long in the tooth now still OK for static shoots like this - but a bit slow on the high ISO and predictive focus fronts by todays standards.

I have been looking at the new 5D  but pennies, pennies pennies :wallbash:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's a great solution; you're a man after my own heart!

Material _can _cast a texture pattern; draughtsmans tracing paper, or greaseproof paper is good, too...

You can also make frames, using wire (coathangers) and paper/cloth, to diffuse the lights, mounting it a foot or so in front of the light.

You can use a white or black card with a hole in it to shoot through, gives different effects, and can be used to control reflections. (also mount little bits of card on thin wires and use blu tak to secure)

If your lights are tungsten (bulbs) 2500 is a little cool, try 3800 or set your camera to 'tungsten' (bulbs). If the latter then you won't have to change the shots for colour. Does the D10 have a 'Custom White balance' button. That will work even better.

Your 10D is fine; all cameras will be slow at high ISOs and noisier... a lower ISO and longer exposures may be preferable...

Photography is all about using light, and once you get into controlling the light it's great fun.

Great pictures.

Have fun!

ps gaffer tape. You can make anything with gaffer.


----------

